# 10y with co. opted for voluntary redundancy. made plans. now emp has withdrawn offer.



## jubi (17 Apr 2010)

My niece has been with a company for 10 years and in January the new owner said he was looking for 2 people to apply for redundancy she volunteered. 

She then made plans to go back to education using her redundancy package. 

She was given the form and a leaving date of next week. Last week she was told he was now withdrawing the offer of redundancy. 

I know under normal circumstances the person would be relieved to still have a job but she is really not, having made plans. 

My question is can it be legal to do this?


----------



## Mommah (17 Apr 2010)

Don't know about the legality of it.
But maybe he understands that she is excited about her plans and if he withdraws now she will resign, at much less cost to him.
Alternatively maybe he realises that she is a !good un" and he can't afford to lose her and he had hoped some of the less useful employees would go for the redundancy package??


----------



## daveyboy (23 Apr 2010)

It will depend on the wording of the offer of redundancy. If it allowed them to withdraw the offer, then yes they can.


----------

